# 

## Miłosz73

Cześć

Będzie to pierwszy budynek na działce. Postawiony będzie z agregatu.

Jak wyglądają procedury i ich kolejność, żeby uzyskać 'normalny' prąd po wybudowaniu?
Budowa na zgłoszenie nie wymaga kierownika budowy, a jak jest z odbiorem?
Pewnie energetyka będzie chciała jakieś 'papiery' na ten budynek.
Jak się kończy taką budowę?

----------


## baczek007

Nie czekaj na koniec budowy, bo trochę potrwa, zanim będziesz miał prąd.

Przerabiane kilkukrotnie w ENEA.
Składasz wniosek o przyłączenie do sieci czy jak to się tam nazywa. Podajesz, że będzie tam stał budynek gospodarczy.
Czekasz rok może dwa, na budowę przyłącza (u mnie trwało to 11 miesięcy).
Wypełniasz pierwszą stronę zgłoszenia budowy obiektu nie wymagającego pozwolenia na budowę.
Jedziesz do starostwa (prezydenta miasta), w biurze podawczym składasz wniosek i prosisz o pieczątkę na swojej kopii.
Jedziesz do ENEA podpisać umowę z taryfą G, jeżeli pracownik, coś będzie chciał, pokazujesz zgłoszenie z pieczątką.

Po kilku dniach odezwie się do Ciebie starostwo o uzupełnienie wniosku itp, ale możesz "olać" pisma.
Raz pracownik Enea dopytywał się czy nie będzie prowadzona budowa, powiedziałem, że nie. Przyjedzie wszystko na lawecie i dźwig to postawi i tyle.

----------

